# Rail tunnels on the M&SWJR



## Newage (May 9, 2010)

Hi All

I though I'd put up a few pictures from a few days out that ended up looking at derelict railway tunnels.
Both tunnels are on the M&SWJR (midland and south western joint railway). The line was started around
1873 and started to get closed down from 1964 onwards

As you can imagine the tunnels have been sealed to save our "Batty" mates but some shots of the insides
are still possible.

enjoy:-

First off is the tunnel at Chedworth in Gloucestershire.
This shot is looking north. (oh with a "Fluffy" in the shot)







Then looking through the bars to the curved tunnel.






Then a trip out the other day looking for Wiltshire ROC posts ended up with me and a mate going to find
the tunnel next to Savernake forest.

This is the deep cutting leading to the south portal






Then again taken through the bars on top of the back fill looking in to the tunnel.






Thanks for looking there are one or two more pictures on my FlickR site if you want to see them go to
http://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/sets/72157623899572839/

any comments are most welcome.

Cheers Newage


----------



## fluffy5518 (May 9, 2010)

My Dear Oldage ;
Many thanks for posting the above thread,however,my permission was not requested for the shot of myself ( looking rather gormless !!) to be used on a public forum.I feel that this probably infringes on my private rights so unless you would like to have a chat with my solicitors -Messers Knobface,Bastard and Dick i suggest that you either obscure my burly form by adding a big squiggly whirl or make another date to go BHQ'ing !!!


----------



## night crawler (May 9, 2010)

I'm begining to wonder about you two. some good shots there, pity you can't get in.


----------



## neill (May 9, 2010)

I walked through this tunnel about 20 years ago, when the entrance was still open. Went back to take a look about months ago, and also looked at two other smaller tunnels on the same line near Cheltenham

From what I can remember the middle was 10" deep in water, and I only had trainers on! The other end of the tunnel had a house with a swimming pool directly over the tunnel portal!


----------



## Faing (May 10, 2010)

Quote neill: From what I can remember the middle was 10" deep in water, and I only had trainers on! The other end on the tunnel had a house with a swimming pool directly over the tunnel portal!

perhaps teh swiming pool had a leak..........


----------

